# Cheddar Cheese



## jberenyi (Nov 23, 2010)

My Rusty loves it when I mash cheddar cheese in his rolled up raw hide. ;D


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

My dog loves cheddar cheese too but my vet told me to go easy on it because a little bit of cheese is like three cheeseburgers to us. My dog was not very happy about that.


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

Vets do say a lot of bizarre things that we then believe to be gospel. Be ware of vets who preach nutritional facts unless they have studied nutrition at vet school. Most vets pass their qualification as GP's and have not actually done more than four hours study on nutrition.


----------

